# Terminator conversion to grey knight's head



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i dunno if it's alright to post this but i found this on internet i dunno if it would help anyone on here but here you go:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/USABOB/40K/GKTHelmetTutorial.jpg


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

if its not suppose to be in this part or if its not allowed can the admins sort it please


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow, that's simple but effective! i like it! may use it on my termies for my home brew chapter


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ah, good work sir. i have seen this one before, and believe it should be in tutorials, but still. Good work.


----------

